# Fundle?



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Did anyone get one for their furchild?

I just ordered one last night for Pixie. She loves to be tucked in something, like a kangaroo, and carried around. I'm hoping it's worth the $$$.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Both of my dogs love the Fundle. If Tess is feeling overwhelmed in a situation she makes it known she wants into her "safe spot". At 16 pounds Cody barely fits into it but he is content to be hanging out (literally) of the Fundle as he's carried around. My neighbors borrow it when they're going somewhere with their little 7 pound miniature fox terrier. I like it to carry things (blanket, wallet, keys, water, bags, treats, etc.) when the dogs aren't in it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

This is the first I've ever seen these. Do you have photos of Tess in it? I'd like to try it and see if either of mine would like it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is soo funny Jill. I'm picturing the image of Cody bursting out of it.
I'm really happy that Tess likes it.
Ann, if you decide to get one and you don't mind the less fancy versions, pinkpuppy.com was the best deal I could find @$87.77 with free shipping. 
I got the khaki one, and I bet now that my husband is back we would carry her around in it-it matches his new BDU's!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I would love to see a fundle. A few times I have taken Murphy to Lowe's and used my Vera Bradley doggie tote. He just hates to be in that bag. I paid quite a bit for it and have only used it twice because he spazes every time I try to put him in it! Please post pictures with your Tess in it.

Holly


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

I got the standard fundle in gray - Castro just loves it and jumps in it each time I take it out. What I love most about it is that the bag doesn't look like a dog carrier. 

Works great on the subway, since you can move the pouch around and keep "those" people away from my little peanut.. ha ha ha


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's the website where I bought mine.http://pinkpuppy.com/


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

YIKES!! $$$


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Vera Bradley dog bag??? I've never seen one of those! Where did you get it?


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Vera Bradley*



Scooter's Family said:


> Vera Bradley dog bag??? I've never seen one of those! Where did you get it?


Hi Ann,

The dog carriers are now a discontinued item but I bought mine on E-Bay. It is in the discontinued messa red pattern. There is a terry cloth padded cushion in the bottom for comfort and the ends are a very fine mesh to allow for air and so furbaby can see the world. There is a large zippered compartment on the side where I kept miscelleneous items and a name tag on it. It is such a high quality item but it scares the daylights out of Murphy so it was an expensive mistake. My breeder also has one for her dog Vera (nicknamed Vera Badly) but Vera loves her bag and will jump right in it. You may still be able to find them on E-Bay but I know the Vera Bradley site no longer has them.

Holly


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

We bought our Fundle from pinkpuppy.com (Black, Large size) and Chaucer loves it! I will let you in on something, though, Beth...if you are not a sewer, go buy yourself a seam ripper at the crafts store _now _if you want your hubby to use the bag. There are two HUGE Pink Puppy labels on that thing when you get it. Five minutes with the seam ripper solves the "macho-meter" problem. Now, my hubby carries Chaucer around as much or more than I do.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I have one for Cocotini. It is the regular size and a fairly fancy one. Cocotini is slightly over 7 lbs- she doesn't particularly like it. She likes her puppy sling better. But prefers being on the ground to both of them!!

I just checked to see which one Cocotini has. It is the Lux Sweetpea in brown- I bought it last Fall. It is very well made. I'll have to see if she likes it any better this Fall!! It's too hot looking for our 90 degree temps now. I also bought mine from pink puppy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

TAPAJ said:


> We bought our Fundle from pinkpuppy.com (Black, Large size) and Chaucer loves it! I will let you in on something, though, Beth...if you are not a sewer, go buy yourself a seam ripper at the crafts store _now _if you want your hubby to use the bag. There are two HUGE Pink Puppy labels on that thing when you get it. Five minutes with the seam ripper solves the "macho-meter" problem. Now, my hubby carries Chaucer around as much or more than I do.


That is hilarious!ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

hartman studio said:


> I have one for Cocotini. It is the regular size and a fairly fancy one. Cocotini is slightly over 7 lbs- she doesn't particularly like it. She likes her puppy sling better. But prefers being on the ground to both of them!!
> 
> I just checked to see which one Cocotini has. It is the Lux Sweetpea in brown- I bought it last Fall. It is very well made. I'll have to see if she likes it any better this Fall!! It's too hot looking for our 90 degree temps now. I also bought mine from pink puppy.


I was wondering about the size. She's on the smaller size like Pixie-so I'm happy I bought a regular size. Thanks!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Perugina said:


> YIKES!! $$$


I know. I cannot believe the amount of $$ I spend on this doggie.
Hopefully, the Fundle will be worth it.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

The fundle is a tranquilizer for Nala. I put her in it and she instantly becomes drowsy and relaxed!
I use to use it when people came over and she had a problem barking at guests!

Annie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jill in Mich said:


> I like it to carry things (blanket, wallet, keys, water, bags, treats, etc.) when the dogs aren't in it.


Good idea. I might as well use it for that, since Kodi won't get in it.<g>

Karen


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I can imagine how comforting this would be for a dog. And how adorable they must look in it. Looking forward to seeing pictures : )


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

The fundle I have is too small for Zoey and Bella fits but is not crazy about it. I have one of those baby pouches that she likes better. Although that doesn't hide her for sneaking to into stores. I have a Celltei bag coming. She is adding a shoulder strap to it for me. Should be hear in a few weeks. Although it will be quite heavy with the supports she is going to have to add.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Luna- that's one of the things I liked the most about the Fundle as opposed to every other bag I looked at- It is so light weight!!! So many of the other bags are incredibly heavy without the dog even being in it. Haven't heard of the type of bag you're talking about.

Pixie's Mom- the regular size is plenty big for Pixie. You might even need to put a small towel or blanket in the bottom of it to boost her up!! I needed to do that with Cocotini when she was a little smaller. By the way, I keep meaning to tell you how adorable little Pixie looks.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

oh my gosh, what a great idea! love the fundle, orderin gone today!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i have a vera dog bag carrier that i dont use if anyone is interested just pm me


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I shouldn't look at this stuff cause I have bags I dont use but with Belle who LOVES her bags, it is addicting. I want the pink vera!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

hartman studio said:


> Luna- that's one of the things I liked the most about the Fundle as opposed to every other bag I looked at- It is so light weight!!! So many of the other bags are incredibly heavy without the dog even being in it. Haven't heard of the type of bag you're talking about.
> 
> Pixie's Mom- the regular size is plenty big for Pixie. You might even need to put a small towel or blanket in the bottom of it to boost her up!! I needed to do that with Cocotini when she was a little smaller. By the way, I keep meaning to tell you how adorable little Pixie looks.


Thank you!
Seeing Cocotini makes me what a chocolate girl!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We got a customer who just ordered a Fundle bag, in camouflage print, for her furret. It was sooooo lightweight. I was impressed, but not at the price!! We sold the small Fundle to her for $105. Ouch ! 

Beth, I hope you enjoy it. I think with a small dog, such as yours, it's probably going to be very handy. So long as she likes it, that is. lol


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I know Marj-it's a pretty penny for what it is.
This dog has been running up a tab. 
At least I didn't go completely off the deep end and get her the Louis Vuitton carrier or Coach collar. I'm not THAT high end, being the Ross shopper that I am.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Anybody know if there's a pattern for a carrier like the Fundle out there? I've been looking online but haven't had any luck  I have a friend who's incredibly talented when it comes to sewing (kinda like Kara ). She's offered to make a customized version for Tori if I can find a pattern.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

If you type "dog carrier pattern" in ebay several come up, and she could probably go on pink puppy and look at it, then incorporate the design using one of those patterns.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Beth. I've found a couple of patterns but, they are mostly for the "baby wrap" type carriers, and there were a few purse-type ones. But, nothing quite like the Fundle. She's looked at Pink Puppy and knows what they look like, unfortunately, she says she wants an actual pattern (or at least to see one in person)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Beth. I've found a couple of patterns but, they are mostly for the "baby wrap" type carriers, and there were a few purse-type ones. But, nothing quite like the Fundle. She's looked at Pink Puppy and knows what they look like, unfortunately, she says she wants an actual pattern (or at least to see one in person)


Leslie, what if I drew an outline on large paper of my Fundle (although it is the larger size and I know Tori would only need the small). Would your friend be able to work from that? I can also include pictures from all sides????


----------



## Lau (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a (plain black/standard sized) fundle for my new puppy. It's the most expensive thing I've bought - it cost more than the exercise pen. But it's absolutely brilliant for enabling me to take him out and about and get him used to city noises and public transport before his vaccination course is complete. I would say it is as essential for me as a crate. The actual bag itself really isn't much for the money, but the design and concept make it worth it for me. 

Laura


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Leslie, what if I drew an outline on large paper of my Fundle (although it is the larger size and I know Tori would only need the small). Would your friend be able to work from that? I can also include pictures from all sides????


Jill, that may work. Let me ask her and I'll get back to you. Thanks for the offer :hug:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I have one it adorable and so functional


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

*We got it today!*

It's great. She loved it immediately. I haven't had a chance to take her out and about, just around my mom's house. She fell asleep in it!
I'm really looking forward to a dash to the store sporting my fundle doggie.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I too would love to see pics.
I am intrigued.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I must really like you guys to be willing to post these!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are great Jill!!
Tess looks snuggly warm in there.
Cody looks handsome in his blue sweater too.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what a life your dogs have ! Winter wonderland fun and carried around by Mom!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are great pics!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

As only a crazy dog lady would think to do, I got a winter coat big enough that I can carry Tess in the Fundle, inside my coat. Doesn't do much for my looks but works great. When we would go to the dog park I would wrap her up and stick her inside the Fundle and she'd go to sleep. Every once in a while she'd stick her little nose out just to see what was going on. It was always fun to watch people's expressions since they didn't realize there was a dog in there.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL! Jill. I bet they thought you were just a bit...ahem...overweight. I can only imagine the looks on their faces when Tess poked her nose out


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

here's the sizing per the company. i wasn't sure which size to get my dog.

Weight restriction for size mini is 0-5lbs
For standard, 5-10lbs
For large, 10-18lbs.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I have the large. It's really too big for Tess at 10.4 pounds so I usually put a small blanket in the bottom. I got the large so that I can carry Cody also. At 16.4 pounds he fits, but he has to "hang out" in areas :redface: (basically, his front legs and up are outside of the bag).


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django is currently 10.7 he should get down to 10 lbs. do you think the medium will work even if he puts on 1 pound?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, I think the medium would be perfect, even if he does get a little bigger.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

*Pixie wants to live in the Fundle!*

We've had it for a week now. I thought she would like it. I didn't know she would be obsessed with it. She will sit in it even when someone isn't holding it, when it's sitting on the floor (as you can see per the picture). I actually have to keep it in a closet away from her sight, or she'll run and try to get into it. It's hilarious!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i ordered mine, haven't gotten it yet but can't wait,i hope my pup loves it as much as yours!!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Now how cute is that little Pixie? I would order a fundle for Murphy in a heartbeat but he hates his Vera Bradley so he probably would hate the fundle too. I wish I could try one without committing to purchasing it.

Holly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's such a cute picture! She blends in with the color, people will probably be surprised when they notice there's a little doggie in there! Let us know where you're able to sneak her into.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

That is adorable!! Maybe I should try putting mine on the floor and seeing if Cocotini would get more used to it so she'd like it better.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Beth, that picture is just too cute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I can't belive how much she loves it. Homerun with this one.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Pixie is adorable! With her tongue sticking out it looks like she's saying, "Na, na, look where I am!"

Glad she likes it so much, Beth. I can only hope Tori would like one half as much. She's not too keen on being in the bag we currently have, which is why I'm trying to get my friend to make me her version (it will be much cheaper so, if Tori doesn't like it, I won't feel so badly about spending yet more $$ on something she won't use *sigh*)


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's an adorable picture. Pixie is so cute. Glad she likes the bag.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Please more information from those of you that have this!

I have been looking at carriers for Vincent. Want one that is comfy for me and most importantly for him. I got a contraption that hangs in front of me, box style, that he can sit in and likes. I was thinking about the sling, but the one I was looking at on line doesn't look like it has any support in the bottom. But, I would prefer to have one that I can sneak him into stores with and nobody knows a dog is with me. Is there good support in the Fundle? With the top cover down, is there enough air flow for the little guy to breath well?

I just ordered a car booster seat for him and want all my bases covered with Vincent! I want him to be comfortable when he is out and about with me.

Oh and I am a huge fan of Ebay. Looked these up and they are $120.00 and up. So the $82.00 seems like a good price if it works as well as I think it will.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Shada, the same store, Pink Puppy, that sells them on ebay for $120 sells the exact Fundle for around $40 less on the stores' website. Free shipping also. I listed the link in this thread. They explain how the Fudle supports the dog the way you do when you hold him in your arms close to the body. It does have a mesh cover that you can zip on the top, but I haven't used it yet. All I can say is my dog absolutely loves the Fundle. 
If you get one I'd love to see a picture of Vincent in it.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Your dogs must be smaller. I can't imagine lugging around winston who hovers between 15-16 pounds. So cute.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

TnTWalter said:


> Your dogs must be smaller. I can't imagine lugging around winston who hovers between 15-16 pounds. So cute.


I carry Cody in mine (it's a large) and he's about 16 pounds. I can carry him much easier/longer in the Fundle than I can in my arms but you definitely know there's a dog in there (since he's sticking out from the chest up)!

Shada -
The Fundle isn't "stiff" if that's the level of support you're looking for but Tess seems to be very comfortable. I haven't tried closing Tess in with the zippered section, since I don't put her all the way down in it. In fact I don't usually have the cover on it, only when I'm carrying my "stuff" in it, not a dog, although it does have a meshed section on the front. Sometimes Tess will bury her nose down into it so I may be the one more uncomfortable with her being completely inside, not her.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH You should send that picture of Pixie in her Fundle to Pink Puppy they were giving away a free fundle for the best pictures. 

The fundle is not very meshy. I worry about them getting enough air in it. Of course I'm in FL where the air is oppressive.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Luna~ That thought crossed my mind, too. Wondered if it may make Tori too hot due to a of lack of air circulation


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's a picture of Tess in her Fundle. We went to a 13-acre dog park today. Tess decided about a mile into the walk that she didn't want to walk any longer. From the look on her face I get the feeling she is very pleased with herself and how well she has me trained! (She hates the grass at this park so I put her boots on her - she looks ridiculous but was much happier when she did walk.)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's so cute in her booties, sitting in her Fundle with a smile (smirk?)!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She looks so cute!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Great picture. Love those boots Tess baby!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

What a cute picture. I love the facial expression. I think your comments are right on.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Jill she looks like she is really enjoying the ride. LOL I love her little boots.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Fundle's probably aren't airline approved, are they?

Jill, you should submit your photo of Tess in her Fundle to the Pink site...they are having a drawing for a free one if you win.

Karen, did Kodi ever start using yours? If not, check your PMs, okay?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

No Fundles are not airline approved. Most of these are and she will make them custom. Great service. I bought two different styles and sizes. I had to return two and get one custom. The service was fabulous. 
http://store.celltei.com/petcarriers.html


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Luna,
I think you forgot something of your girls in their Celltei bag! hoto: 

I'm going to check those out now. Which one did you get? I really like several of those bags, but they look heavier than the Fundle. I know Kara (Gucci) had a neat gray one. I want one I could easily carry, though...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

They are heavy Sheri, they are meant for travel not shopping for sure. Her travel bags are re-inforced with steel. She does have some that are less heavy. Call her and talk to her she will tell you what to look at for your needs. She really is a fabulous person. 

I have the tote-o-pet for Bella but I had her modify it with a shoulder strap in order to do that she had to re-enforce it with the steel. I have the Basic(I think) for Zoey. You know we haven't traveled with them yet. We have been lucky this year no hurricanes. LOL I will have to do a photo shoot.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Huh, what a cool bag. I have never used this bag before, but may get one. Though, I am in LOVE with www.celltei.com their bags are like no other. I can tuck my pup in there and no one knows its a dog bag. I have NEVER been caught with a dog in the bag. I have taken them into five star restaurants, BART (bay area's subway), to Safeway or Belair, shopping, dog shows, etc. You name it, I took them.

I swear by these bags. Because when you want your pups face to be out and about, it can be. When you dont want them to be, you just zip it up and they lay down. I have the Pack-O-Pet which is like a purse, and I just got the Pet-on-the-go. They are very nice. During the winter Ill put a lil blanket in there and the pup just loves it. If its too windy there are lil guards you can put up so the mesh doesnt let in so much air.

Very well made.

Check it out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Fundle's probably aren't airline approved, are they?
> 
> Jill, you should submit your photo of Tess in her Fundle to the Pink site...they are having a drawing for a free one if you win.
> 
> Karen, did Kodi ever start using yours? If not, check your PMs, okay?


No, Kodi hated it from the get-go, and never changed his mind. He clearly feels that a dog should walk on his own 4 feet. Once he'd had all his shots, that was fine with me!!!<g>


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

how did you get your dog use to it? django hates it and runs when i pull it out. we haven't even taken it out for a spin yet!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

It could be their personality types. Pixie is VERY clingy and goes nuts when you're out of her sight. She loves the Fundle and will sit in it even when it's on the floor. I just took her to the vet this morning and used it. She's such a little squirt that it suits her. Your dogs could be looking it it thinking "No way, Jose!". I don't know, maybe reintroducing with positive reinforcement? It stinks to spend $$$$ only to find you bought yourself an overly large fanny pack.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If I needed to carry him around, I might have the incentive to work on it more. But he is well behaved on the leash, and goes anywhere I ask him to. If I take him somewhere (like my Dad's house for lunch) where I may not want to have to watch him carefully the whole time, I bring his Sherpa along. He's awfully big for it now, but he's still happy to go in and lie down for a nap while we eat. 

One of these days, I've got to replace the Sherpa with a plastic or fabric crate that's big enough for him, but smaller and more portable than his big crate at home. I don't want to carry him in it... I just want to be able to bring it along as a place for him to nap while I'm busy.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

The nice thing about the celltei bags is they all have a place to run a seatbelt strap through so they can be buckled into the car nice and safe.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, how about an update on the new Fundle bags, and the Celltei bags, with photos, of course, please?

How do you all like them now, after having them for awhile?

Would you also include details, like size your chose, size of your hav, and how they fit?


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought a fundle for Chlöe. We used it for the first weeks before she completed her shots. Now that she's able to walk on the leash, we don't use it anymore. We probably would if she was a city dog and we had sidewalks and subways. Anyone interested in a barely used fundle? - zebra striped, size small (up to 10 lbs)- Chlöe's eighteen weeks now and just over 7 lbs. When I got her, at 10 weeks, she was just over 4 lbs and it was too big, I had to prop her up with a folded towel in the bottom. Now she fits just fine. I got her used to it by putting treats in it when it was on the floor. She went in on her own to investigate and then I picked her and it up and off we went.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Pamela, I'd take you up on it if Tucker was smaller. I need a large. 

But, you might want to consider keeping it for emergencies: leg injuries, car-problems where you have to carry her a long distance, running into a store while she's with you, etc.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*bailey in her fundle*

I also have the celtic(may have spelled it wrong) for mollie but i have to say it is huge! mollie is 15 lbs and i was told the large cause the small was to tight . I usually just carry her.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

hi here two more. the size is regular


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Elizabeth, that first new photo of you standing, really helps! 

Is your Fundle the "Lux" style? Does it hold shape a little better because the fabric is a bit stiff? Is that good or bad? Seems to me like it might be helpful. And, it sure looks like I'll need the large.


----------

